# Ford 800 won't shut off



## dsolsbery (Aug 23, 2012)

I just finished rewiring my 800 like "John in LA" said to, and everything was working right until I tried to turn it off. The tractor kept running when I turned the key off. I finally had to just choke it to death. I double checked the wiring, but something is definitely wrong. I thought maybe the switch is bad, but the starter button was dead with the switch off. Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## dsolsbery (Aug 23, 2012)

*Never mind!*

I found the problem. Forgot to put the warning light in the #1 alternator wire. DOH!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The wire to your coil has to go through your keyswitch to enable you to shut it off. Apparently, you had it "hot wired" (wire directly from the battery to coil) in some manner.

Incidentally, you can burn the points by having it "hot wired". If the points are closed, they make a continuous circuit. Can drain the battery, and burn the points.


----------

